# Hello



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello,
My Uncle from Washburn just turned me on to this site. It's great. I'm from Mott and hope to be a member for a long time!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello to you too!


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

:welcome:


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

ranger_compact, since u were the first one to welcome me, if you are ever interested in a pheasant hunt I have a farm with around 5,000 acres you can romp on. Great hunting! Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:welcome:

Who's your uncle from Washburn?


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Morris Hummel


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

ndfarmboy said:


> ranger_compact, since u were the first one to welcome me, if you are ever interested in a pheasant hunt I have a farm with around 5,000 acres you can romp on. Great hunting! Thanks for the welcome.


Come on its because R_C is a female! hehehe

Just pulling your leg. That is a pretty cool offer to her!

Welcome!!


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Didn't know she was a female, but that's always a plus. By the way I'm not one of the as**s down here that charges 200$ a day for hunting. They are not my birds!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

ndfarmboy said:


> Didn't know she was a female, but that's always a plus. By the way I'm not one of the as**s down here that charges 200$ a day for hunting. They are not my birds!


Yeah, and she hunts!! :lol:

Propst to you for allowing folks to share in the resource!! :beer:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Are you saying you couldn't tell I am a girl by my profile picture?! I'm just kidding you, I have my hair up in a pony tail behind my hat! My pictures in my gallery show off my "girlyness" a little bit more! Thanks for the invite, us girls always get the perks... :wink: By the way, "greenheadfallon", I'm stealing your idea for the shotgun picture in your signature, I'm didn't know you could put pictures in there. Thanks! I figure since my username, Ranger_Compact, is the name of my shotgun, it may be a cute signature.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Okay, so that's not fair. The Winchester website has three different sized pictures, and one is really small, and one is really big, and one is really really big. But the dimensions are too weird, I couldn't change them in the paint program to make the pixels still look decent. Here's the two smaller sizes, I think I hate them both.


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

girls always get the perks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

ok, I know your're a girl now.


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

does that matter?


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

There has to be _some_ girls on this site! I'm not going to be called a boy-they're icky...jk! I know you boys don't have cooties...that's the least I'd worry about! Okay-sorry, I'm done picking on you guys. But I am a girl and I do love to hunt and fish, I coach and play hockey and soccer, and I play guitar, piano, and drums. But I'm very girly too-I love to shopshopshop, cook and bake, and wear ribbons in my hair...okay I wasn't serious about that last one, but I like pretty dresses that swish when I spin in circles.

Here's your girly fix for the year...just so everyone knows, I'm a chick.





































BASICALLY...


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

nice!!!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Oooh i think they like eachother. I'd take up the offer, but better act quick tomorrow is the last day for pheasant.


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

k I understand the girl thing! I have sisters that give me the skinny.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

wigglesworth said:
 

> Oooh i think they like eachother. I'd take up the offer, but better act quick tomorrow is the last day for pheasant.


Never been pheasant hunting before, my dad was going to take me last week, but it didn't happen...too bad I have NO idea where Mott is. I've heard of it, but it must be a pretty little town, I'm guessing?


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

you dont know where Mott is? I went to NDSU in 91'-94' Played football there. Mott is in the SW part of the state.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Mott is one of my favorite 3 or 4 places in the state to go for breakfest. The locally made suasage is great. Just hasn't timed out to be there for lunch or supper. Also like Joyce's in Stanley, a place in Buelah that serves a great Hot Beef Sandwich, and the El Rancho in Williston. I live in Fargo but travel all over the state for work. Give me some slack, I grew up in Devils Lake in the 60s/70s goose hunting, ice fishing, and shooting bluebills on Creel Bay by Garcia's on Lakewood beach with my dad after school.

The great thing about the cafe in Mott is whenever you walk in, you are expected to grab the coffee pot and go around to see if anyone needs a refill when you walk in.

Hopefully get to stop there next time I have to go to Hettinger and Bowman.

155MM------INCOMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 155MM (Feb 4, 2005)

Didn't notice my daughter (Ranger Compact) was already signed in when I responded in the last reply.

155MM


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Your not serious about never been pheasant hunting are you? I guess its not that big of a deal, I just thought you did it all. Jeeze dad get on that..! Haha and you two always post not knowing who is signed in. I was checking out the youth forum one day and saw this....



155MM said:


> SnOwDaY!!!
> 
> Everyone who doesn't have school today, go out and build a snowman, or skate in your driveway!!! Be a kid again! I'm so excited. Ahh...crap. I just realized both my hunting coveralls and snowmobile suit is at the farm! It is going to be very cold out without those on!!! Oh, well. I'll make it work.


ya ok 155mm will do. Just kidding, im just bored right now, gf is watching "must love dogs" and im bored of chick flicks. Cool bye


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

never been pheasant hunting? I almost belive that!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey Ranger_Compact!

Don't let these guys give you a hard time. Send them that SKS picture you have in your gallery! I sure wouldn't mess with you! :sniper:

I'm joking! 

HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY!
:beer:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Remington 7400 said:


> Hey Ranger_Compact!
> 
> Don't let these guys give you a hard time. Send them that SKS picture you have in your gallery! I sure wouldn't mess with you! :sniper:
> 
> ...


YOU MEAN...THIS ONE?! :sniper: muahahah! I'm one tough cookie!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:welcome: welcome to the site


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I just bought a new Ruger Compact, Nice rifle,


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

By the way, ndfarmboy, there is some pretty funny reading material you may want to glance at, now that you've joined this site. Here's the link, it was a post that I put up a while ago, that got many funny replies, you learn a lot about what kind of people there are on here from reading them. I always look at it if I'm having a bad day, it's really funny. I figured you could be included on this, I have to spread the joke. :rollin: :laugh:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... =dead+fish


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks R_C, that's hillarious!


----------



## yellar (Nov 26, 2004)

> Also like Joyce's in Stanley,


should try the two way next time your in Stanley, work there and food is good, burgers during day and steak at night. By the way what brought you up to stanley? Good hunting country i'm sure. I think so anyway, its Gods country!


----------

